# is my tank big enough



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

hey guys 

i was just woundering if my tank is big enough i dont know how big it is can somebodycome on webcam with me to tell me if its big enough im really worried it seems to be ok so far but i dont kniw


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

If you can measure your tank, you can find aquarium calculators online.
I think there is one somewhere on this sight, may show up doing a search.
2 1/2 gallong or more is recommened for a betta.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i dont think my tank is even 1 gallong but my fist is doing preaty well my tank is made for betta fish


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

They sell alot of tanks made for bettas that are not really adequate. They may be able to live in these tanks, but they would much rather have room to swim and explore.
A tank that small, I would do water canges everyday or every other day to keep the fish in good health. When you get a chance, I would upgrade to a larger tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't put my betta in anything under a gallon.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

I do a water change every thrusday I'm probly gonna get a new one I summer what size is good for 1 betta but it might be 1 gallon I'm not sire how can someone add me on msn where I can show you and to can tell me if it's big enough


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

When go I should ask for a 2 gallon and Han expensive would that be I have 114$ and I don't wanna spend all of it


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

You can keep an eye out on Craigslist for a used aquarium.
A 5 gal tank would make a perfect tank for a betta. I have seen some complete 5gal kits at Walmart for around $30.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i but my stiff form nature pet center but why so big my fish swims around is 2 gallon ok?


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

You have your Betta in a 1 Gallon and you only do a water change once a week? I personally find that shocking!! :shock:

I don`t mean to be rude and I know we all have to start somewhere but a weekly water change in a 1G really isn`t good enough.

*waits for Nataku*..... ;-)



Seriously ifish, ideally you should be changing your Bettas water everyday or at least every other day if you intend to continue with your 1G. A 2G tank would be better but you should still be prepared to change the water or at least a partial water change every couple of days. I doubt any of us would like to swim around in a confined space when we`d peed and pooped in the water....why should it be any different for our fish? 
Am I right in presuming you don`t have a heater either? :-?

Lise x


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

yes you are right i dont think its even 1 gallon i plan to buy a 2 gallon but im worried about how much betta plus i have to put in and righ now i change 50% or the water how much do i have to change for a batte


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Bettas do need their water declorinated, but you do not have to use declorinator made for bettas.
It may be cheaper for you to use another kind of water conditioner for fish such as AmQUEL, Stress Coat, Prime, Start Right, and many others. Check into your stores prices.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

50% once a week in a half gallon tank 0_0 Yikes! I would be doing 100% changes every day to every other day and upgrading as soon as possible. Go for at least 2.5 gallon, and you NEED a heater. Like has been said, a more concentrated (ie: better value) water conditioner like the ones mentioned above is a good investment if you are worrying about how much conditioner you will need to use.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks but i plan to get a 2 gallon tank and then change water once a week with like a heater and stuff a kit but with that how much water do i change every week


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

A 2 gallon is okay if that is just what your heart is set on. Even in a two gallon you need to change more than once a week. I'd say fifty percent two or three times a week. Especially if it doesn't have a filter.
You need (I stress need) to get a heater. Your tank should stay at 78 to 80 degrees. So you should get a good thermometer.
You need to have a water conditioner (dechlorinator). That is a must.

For now, before you get a bigger tank you need to do full water changes, I'd say, every other day. Can you post a picture of your tank?


----------



## Sens (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are worried about how much tanks cost I know PetCo has glass aquariums that range from $15 for 5 Gallons and the 10 Gallon ones are $11. I have no idea why the prices are like that but anyway...they are just basic tanks but they work great. I have two and they do the job just great. 

Good luck!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks im not worried about my size i just am not sure can it live a happy life in the tanks its in right now if i do a water change every 3 days but the fish will go into schock if i do a full water change


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are going to continue with your Betta in the tank it`s in now, the minimum you need to be looking at is at least 50% water change every other day. You can buy cheaper makes of conditioner, most of them tend to do the same job, just adjust the dose accordingly to the amount of water. Your Betta WILL NOT go into shock, make sure the temperature you change is approx the same as the temperature you`re removing. 

You do NEED to get a heater, but a filter in that size tank is going to take up too much room, your Betta wouldn`t really have any room to move.

I`m sure you`ll work it out, read through the replies you`ve had and go with what`s best for your Betta if you intend to keep him.
It`s not always easy to be able to go out and spend money but the minimum you need has already been explained here and it won`t cost you a lot to give your Betta a decent, clean, happy home.

Lise x


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Your fish will NOT go into shock if you do a full water change, ifish. In the size it is I would say that you should do a full water change at least every other day.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

ok thanks ofr the help im gonna get a tnak around 2 - 3 gallons but so what do i need in it i wanna find a kit


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

ifish,

I`m trying to be polite here but you need to go and read all of the threads you`ve posted here. People have repeated themselves time and time again, telling you what you need and how to care for your Betta.

I`m sorry, I know we all have to start somewhere but you just don`t seem to be `listening` to what people are telling you.


Lise x


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

ok im sorry your right im just so worried 

im going to buy a bigger tank like 2 - 3 gallons thats what i hear on this site is farly good im sorry for annoying you

can you please talk to me in a privat message please im sorry


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Elisew said:


> ifish,
> 
> I`m trying to be polite here but you need to go and read all of the threads you`ve posted here. People have repeated themselves time and time again, telling you what you need and how to care for your Betta.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

sorry guys im so annoying i called the pet shop and asked if they had a kit with a 3 gallon tank they said yea and it comes with a tank , gravel , a fliter and im gonna buy a heater and a thrometer is there anything elise other then food and conditioner that i need?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe a few decorations and a plant.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks i have a plant with the kit i have can i also add that one to my tank its a suction cup one?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Silk plants are best because they don't have any sharp edges that could tear fins and tails.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

WOW! in a half gallon you should be doing water changes every other day!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i should? the store said once a week but im might be getting a new tank this weekend. but really every other day thats often why so often?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Clean water = happy healthy fish.
Fish poop, pee, and uneaten fish food turns into harmful stuff that can harm the health of you fish.
I have a betta in a 5 gal that I do water changes on 2 or three time a week.
He really seems to enjoy his water changes and he is always a healthy happy betta.

Things you need,
1) larger tank
2) heater
3) filter would be great
4) water conditioner
5) thermometer
6) gravel
7) decorations
also, a gravel syphon and bucket to mix tap water with water conditioner would be a big+.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks i really appricat this dose but the tank i put it in whill i clean it is so small like smaller then the one its in now


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

If you have a larger tank and a gravel syphon, there would be no need to remove the fish from the tank.
You would be doing partial water changes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Removing the fish from a smaller tank isn't too stressful for the fish. Dirty water is more stressful.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

in a tank that small harmful chemicals such as ammonia build up really fast from fish waist.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

whats a gravel syphone and i dodo partical water changes i poor half of the water in a seprat bowlempty out the old water and clean the gravel in a cup and i clean the tank


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

wait, you only do partial changes once a week in a half gallon? thats prly not the best idea. I would either do 100% changes every other day, or partial changes every day in a tiny tank like that


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

but the fish will go into shoock if i do a full water change.

so if i do a full water change i use a full cap of my betta plus it says the cap per 1/2 a gallon and i used to use half the cap because i used to do a 50%.

why wont my fish be healthy if i do a 50% every other day

isnt my fish beautiful my pictures in my proflie were taken this morning please go see my album


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, he won't go into shock. What I do is put my betta in a gladware or tupperware container with clean, dechlorinated water that I made up the night before in a gallon milk jug.Then I pour out all the old water, rinse the rocks and any plants or decorations in hot water, rinse out the bowl, then put everything back in, then pour in the clean, dechlorinated water and put the fish back in. You need to do full changes once or twice a week in a one gallon, every other day in a half gallon. If you only do 50% water changes then gunk is going to build up on the bottom pretty quickly.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

fine is this good?

ok i poor some water in my back up bowl whill im cleaning my tank with the fish in it

then i clean the tank and rock etc.

i put new water in at room tempture ( after i put the betta plus in it )

put the ifsh in and empty out the tank he was in whill i was cleaning the tank

is that a good plan?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

yay my fishy will be heathy and happy dose she look happy and healthy now?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think your fish is a male. He's got long fins.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

oh ok i think he mad a bubble nest once but what happens when i clean it and the buddle nest gets destroyed?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll build another one.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

yaaay! happy fishy  If he ever goes into shock after a water change its because of the difference in water temps. he has to ajust to the different water tempuratures. NEVER use the net to get him in and out. use the cup he came in. nets stress them and tear their fins


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Are you still going to get a bigger tank? That new water change schedule sounds good, but he's probably still too cold at room temperature. A larger tank is easier to heat and requires less work on your part. Not to mention your fish will have more room to swim.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

ill geto ne probly befor october


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

You can get a really cheep 2.5g bowl at petsmart for like 8 bucks, then a mini heater to go with it for around $10. you can put the gravel and plant you already have in and buy another cheep plant for maybe $3 and then you are all set for only $21 plus tax! if you have a heating pad, put that on low against ur half gallon tank, and then check the temp. regularly. this will warm the water, and keep ur betta content.


----------

